# Halo 2 - OUT NOW !!! WHAT A GAME !!! WOW !



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

can't wait......

anyone else getting this ????

Halo 1 was prob' one of the best games .. ever !

I know a few have downloaded it and played the beta version..

I can't wait..... no doubt this will take over from my current fav' of Rainbow 63 - Black Arrow....

and if you are getting it.... are you going to be online..... see you there !


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Sort of....

I *was* planing on rushing out to the shops (on the 11th mind ), and bagging a copy 

BUT - was in somewhere with the missus t'other day and picked up a 'order your pre-release' box...

Missus: You're not planning on getting that are you?
Me: (thinks - oh booger, about to get greif over the amount of time I spenf on the 'box...). Errrrrr.....
Missus: Cos you never know what Santa might be bringing you.
Me: (thinks - oh sh*t! - good news - looks like I'm getting it after all . Bad news - might have to wait until Dec 27th...  ) Ok hun


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

classic... had the same santa discussion with the mrs....

my answer was to advise her that I am getting it on the 10th (!)

and that Santa can instead get me a set of RS engine mounts 

so i'll see you on line.. later ?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Oh yes, limited edition version hopefully winging its way to me ontime.

You well then find me online whenever poss !!!

(could this really prove to be a better online shooter than Counter-Strike - we'll see).

Damian


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

are you getting one of these:







to go with it? 

(Â£27) from Amazon


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> are you getting one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks groovey. Anyone used it yet or is there a review anywhere?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Dec 27th...


Know what that's like


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It looks wireless... is it?



Don't I Recognise You? said:


> are you getting one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Had mine on order for the last 4 wks, can't wait and hopefully might arrive b4 the release date :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

It doesn't specify wireless, so guess not 

Couple of dody reviews so far :lol: (as in, dodgy writing style, but both liked it)

Full link:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 43-8967608

Wonder if I can get the missus to get THAT for me for Xmas, and I get myself the game in a few days.....

Hmmmm :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Getting alittle worried now as Play normally would of shipped by now for delivery on the 11th :?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

jonah said:


> Getting alittle worried now as Play normally would of shipped by now for delivery on the 11th :?


Me too!


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

jonah said:


> Getting alittle worried now as Play normally would of shipped by now for delivery on the 11th :?


My LE version was shipped by Play this morning, just as long as I have it for the weekend  .

I'll be live once I'm up to speed :wink:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Had the e-mail saying its been posted by play today - maybe you didn't preorder early enough


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

David_A said:


> Had the e-mail saying its been posted by play today - maybe you didn't preorder early enough


Also had one this afternoon


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Tried checking my order status at Amazon:
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings.

aaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhh


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

It was the Halo 2 launch event at Microsoft on Monday.... huge plasmas, blokes in Halo outfits... obviously looking to boost staff sales


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Has anyone got their copy from Play yet?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I just got this from Amazon. Is this just Amazon or does it apply to everyone?

_Dear Customer

Regarding your order for "Halo 2", I wanted to give you an update 
on the status of this title.

We have contacted the manufacturer, and they have informed us that 
The release date of this title has been delayed. They now expect this 
video game will be available on the 11th of November, 2004, however 
please know this may be subject to further delays.

We will keep this title on order for you unless you prefer to
cancel. As soon as we are able to obtain copies, we will dispatch your
order to you. We will also do our best to keep you informed of any
new developments as soon as we hear of them.

Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause
you. Unfortunately, release dates are often subject to change with
very little notice from manufacturer. If you prefer to cancel your order
you may do so using the "Your Account" link on our homepage.

Thanks for your patience, and we look forward to hearing from you if
we may be of any assistance.

Warmest regards,

Customer Service Department
Amazon.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk
_


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

TBH - I thought that the official launch date was always the 11th, and that you guys were getting US versions or something?

(think they got theirs on the 6th?)


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Quite interesting that on Live last night I noticed that a number if people in my 'friends' list were online in Halo 2. Gits.

My copy shipped from Sendit.com today 

Damian


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> are you getting one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there anywhere that does these next day - amazon is quoting 1 to 2 weeks! Need to order first thing thurs to get it Friday!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

FINALLY GOT IT AT 7PM.. 

WHAT A GAME !

EVERYONE SHOULD GET THIS !!!!!!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

one word - GIT :evil:

LOL - jealousy talking 

Is it REALLY as good as we all hope?
(just been playing Halo to try and fend off the withdrawal pangs  )


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PS - are we gonna set up a TTF clan? 

(and will the 'Other marques' guys mind wearing a TT clan logo? )


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I was tempted to go top tescos at 00.01 but decided to wait for the one from play, which needless to say hasn't arrived and I'm away for the weekend in NC


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Mine arrived this morning from play  , just a shame a can't have a go until tomorrow as I've just been told I've to represent our office at a sporstmans dinner tonight :? , at least it's a free night of drinking


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

F*&K ME!!! 

I've completed Halo in Herioc without tooooo much problem, but this is something else!

So far I've played it for about an hour - and have spent most of it dying 

The dual wield thing takes some getting used to - my left finger is conditioned to chucking bombs, not firing..... 

Had a quick go online too - there's some hard b*&tards out there already who seem to know where all the decent weapons are....

PS - my local Tescos had about a dozen copies in stock, so be quick....

DEFINATELY worth a go - but I'm gonna go down a level on the difficulty to get used to things 
(The covenant AI has gone up *several* notches!)


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Mine arrived at about 11:00AM !! Hooray


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I couldn't get the hang of the first game so I'm not going to even bother wasting my wad on this one, (however nice it looks!).


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> F
> 
> The dual wield thing takes some getting used to - my left finger is conditioned to chucking bombs, not firing.....
> 
> Had a quick go online too - there's some hard b*&tards out there already who seem to know where all the decent weapons are....


aye... dual weapons takes a bit to get used to..... but very useful...

as for online.... TOO many american already are too good at it....... already had my first clan game.. and it SO much fun.....

although the online chit chat isn't as good as Rainbow 63 Black Arrow

*all I can say is that if you have a home cinema surround sound system - plug your xbox in... as in full surround sound it is so much fun !*


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Mine arrived at 7am today, but had to go to work and it is sitting here at my desk.

Can't wait to get back home to play.

That controller looks good and I have seen it advertised in a few places. Would be interested in some reviews. Must have a weird a,b,x,y set up by the looks of things.

Enjoy the game guys and see you on LIVE (in Feb 2005 when broadband arrives in my area!).


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Sundeep993 said:


> as for online.... TOO many american already are too good at it....... already had my first clan game.. and it SO much fun.....
> 
> *all I can say is that if you have a home cinema surround sound system - plug your xbox in... as in full surround sound it is so much fun !*


New clan, or a Rainbow6 one?

As to the surround - how?

At the moment, I've got the 2 phono jacks going into the TV, and then scart out of TV into my surround sound - which routes then to all speakers, but don't think it's proper surround :?
Just LOUD 

Not stopping me enjoy it tho!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Surround - Optical cable to your surround amp from one of the pukha scart/audi high definition X-Box connections.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Went to work early at 12.00 as couldn't be bothered to hang around waiting for it, just got back and a post card from the postman saying i have a parcel delivered at 12.05


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Surround - Optical cable to your surround amp from one of the pukha scart/audi high definition X-Box connections.


cheers - looks like I know what I'm doing tomorrow then 

jonah - gutted


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Please take this as tongue-in-cheek but I couldn't help smile when I saw this thread after having read The Times T2 section today...



The Times said:


> In a darkened room, populated mainly by empty pizza boxes and the carcasses of Pot Noodles, Dougal threw down his joystick and rubbed his eyes. He glanced at his watch. 2am. The rest of the gaming club would have been outside Virgin Megastore for hours by now. Theyâ€™d have blankets, and a Thermos flask. He wished he could be with them.
> 
> One more try. He had the pistol, he knew where the big monster would be. Perhaps he could . . . no. Dead. Again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Surround - Optical cable to your surround amp from one of the pukha scart/audi high definition X-Box connections.
> ...


ditto..

BUT "JUST LOUD" ALSO HELPS !


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

jdn - classic :lol:

sundeep -


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry to go a bit off topic :?

I've just checked my Xbox - the only output I've got is a special connector thingy, which ends in 3 plug sockets things (not jack plugs, the other ones)

My surround system has got an optical in tho 

At the mo, I've got all 3 plugged into my TV - so that I don't HAVE to use the surround sound (ie when kids are in bed).

I'm guessing the best I can do is go for a 'Y' splitter on each of the audio lines?

But no idea how this will give me surround - with only a left and right channel how can it?

(Confused of Wales) 

Or have I got an old style Xbox or something?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> sorry to go a bit off topic :?
> 
> I've just checked my Xbox - the only output I've got is a special connector thingy, which ends in 3 plug sockets things (not jack plugs, the other ones)
> 
> ...


You need to buy the oficial Xbox Advanced scart whicn has an opticle out, which coonects to your surround for 5.1


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> sorry to go a bit off topic :?
> 
> I've just checked my Xbox - the only output I've got is a special connector thingy, which ends in 3 plug sockets things (not jack plugs, the other ones)
> 
> ...


OR plug you xbox scart in the back of your DVD player .. if it's got 2 scarts...

xbox will still fire up on the AV output on the TV and then assuming you have a digital connection from your DVD player to your AMP.. you will get surround (but no digital) sound.. which is still good enough) prob' pro logic) ! as it will come out of your seperate speakers.....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I aso smiled at this thread as it proves that guys really do not change much from the age of 10... Halo 2 and the dual controller are top of the list for my oldest... 

L


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Think you need to buy something called an advanced av adaptor

http://www.xbox.com/en-us/hardware/advancedavpack.htm

this is what I've got and get the optical out and either RGB or componenet out on it as well.

Mutts nuts mate!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Don't forget one of these for yolur son 8)










Halo headset


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Dubcat and I had a go last night for a while, and previously I played in 4-5 multiplayer games.

It's definitely a good 'Live' experience and I need to give it longer, but initial impressions are this:

1) It's pretty similar to Unreal Tournament 2004 on the PC in many ways - but just not really as good (UT2004 is exceptional). Of course ultimately PCs are more powerful which equals = bigger maps, more detailed graphics, more weapons, more vehicles, more controls etc etc

2) I would stick my neck out and say already that it does not replace Counter-Strike as the ultimate online multiplayer shooter on the Xbox. CS is so focused, and so simple and effective - it just works brilliantly on every level (as it does on the PC, excepting the ability for people to 'cheat').

3) Halo 2's graphics are excellent - the environments are very good for a console online multiplayer with up to 16 people at a time. They are so good infact that they are a bit confusing and I found it hard to learn the maps I was playing on quickly (but it's probably just me being crap!)

4) I did not experience ANY Lag - even in a 16 player game - a really good sign. Well done Bungie and Microsoft (it pains me) on this. Hopefully this will be the norm!

5) Communication is a bit confusing. It's not intuitive to have to press a button to speak to teammates and half the time I didn't know WHO was speaking either!?!

6) The manual is a bit crap.

7) I don't like the fact that you can't 'choose' a game you want to go into. You have to let the server 'match' you to one. It does have some good aspects (skill level matching) but I waited over 10 minutes at one point !! Hopefully this will get better

The US have had the game 2 days more than us and it shows. My ass was being seriously kicked ! I seem to have great difficulty killing people (unless I was in a Ghost) and yet people were having little difficulty killing me !!

Much of the above may change as I play it more over time. Certainly I will be playing this one online a lot.

However, the game of CS that Dubcat and I had after Halo 2 was top fun, and in comparison, for an online experience - I still think CS has the edge - old as it is now !.

Damian


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

to David_A, Sundeep & jonah - thank you! - PC World (I guess?) here I come 

Lou - are you *sure* Mark hasn't been having words with your eldest? 

snaxo


> 1) It's pretty similar to Unreal Tournament 2004 on the PC in many ways - but just not really as good ....


never got round to playing Unreal on the PC - as soon as I got bband I went Live....



> 2) I would stick my neck out and say already that it does not replace Counter-Strike as the ultimate online multiplayer shooter on the Xbox. .....


erm.  not been there either 



> 3) Halo 2's graphics are excellent - the environments are very good for a console online multiplayer with up to 16 people at a time. They are so good infact that they are a bit confusing and I found it hard to learn the maps I was playing on quickly (but it's probably just me being crap!)


FULLY agree with this one - so perhaps we're both crap! 



> 4) I did not experience ANY Lag - even in a 16 player game - a really good sign. Well done Bungie and Microsoft (it pains me) on this. Hopefully this will be the norm!


ditto - on both points 



> 5) Communication is a bit confusing. It's not intuitive to have to press a button to speak to teammates and half the time I didn't know WHO was speaking either!?!


THAT explains why it was all so quiet! And why the other team seemed to be running round as a team whereas I just ended up doing my own thing 
(PS - what button?)



> 6) The manual is a bit crap.


see the PS above... :?



> 7) I don't like the fact that you can't 'choose' a game you want to go into. You have to let the server 'match' you to one. It does have some good aspects (skill level matching) but I waited over 10 minutes at one point !! Hopefully this will get better


Yes..... - although there seemed to be options for clan matches? Didn't try that option (yet - no clan )



> The US have had the game 2 days more than us and it shows. My ass was being seriously kicked ! I seem to have great difficulty killing people (unless I was in a Ghost) and yet people were having little difficulty killing me !!


BIG time!
I was shooting at people (yes, and hitting them I think ) and even managed to lob a couple of genades at 2 them once - and they walked out the other side.
Then seemed to hit me once and.... respawn in 5..4..3..2..... :?

LOVE it tho!

And the offline version rocks!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

DIRY - you need to press either the white button or D-pad 'up' to talk (when in game - don't need to do this to talk in lobby areas).

And, err....def get yourself a copy of CS - you can get it for about Â£12 these days if you shop around!

Damian


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mine arrived yesterday but recorded delivery. Popped out this morning to depot to get it, but not been able to try it yet...

I'm hoping for great things, though...

Had a 6th Kef Egg arrive too, which is just as exciting


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Strictly a PC gamer meself, so gonna wait for the PC version (which will be better)


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Unlikely. Halo on XBOX is FAR better than Halo on the PC.

Damian


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

snaxo said:


> Unlikely. Halo on XBOX is FAR better than Halo on the PC.
> 
> Damian


since when?, it's widely agreed that the PC version is better.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Really? Hmm interesting.

I may have been a bit OTT with the 'Far Better' comment admittedly.

Those that I know that have played both have said they feel the PC version good but doesn't work quite as well as it does on the XBOX. Though you do have Online on the PC. You don't , however, have co-op.

I only had a quick go on the PC version and I guess, because I was very familiar with the control method on the XBOX, I didn't get on as well with it,

Thing is with the XBOX is that you are more likely to be able to take advantage of big screen (widescreen TV) and 5.1 home cinema system (depending on your set-up etc). This makes quite a diff..

Damian


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

snaxo said:


> DIRY - you need to press either the white button or D-pad 'up' to talk (when in game - don't need to do this to talk in lobby areas).
> 
> And, err....def get yourself a copy of CS - you can get it for about Â£12 these days if you shop around!
> 
> Damian


I have a copy of CS for sale if someone wants it  
Jonah


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > Unlikely. Halo on XBOX is FAR better than Halo on the PC.
> ...


Most games are better on games consoles IMO unless you have a high end speced PC


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

snaxo said:


> I only had a quick go on the PC version and I guess, because I was very familiar with the control method on the XBOX, I didn't get on as well with it,


Agreed, it's a contol thing with me really, far more comfortable with k/board & mouse - too many fiddly buttons on joy pads for me :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I originally played Halo on PC - and got on well with it, cos I was bought up on Doom / Quake et al

Then I got it on the XBox - 

I would say equally as good on both - BUT I was running it on a Â£1500 PC (with surround etc), vs a Â£150 XBox... 

Although the 'box was then connected to a Â£1200 widescreen TV :?
And Â£500 worth of surround system... (now )

Back Off topic (as if that above was on topic)
This CS thing - FPS or team control?

Back ON topic - SOOOO MANY GUNS in Halo 2! 

AND things to drive around in!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> This CS thing - FPS or team control?


CS is good fun...

but for a Clan game there is NOTHING BETTER THAN Raindow 6 3 : Black Arrow....


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

http://www.xbox.com/en-us/counterstrike/default.htm

Damian


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

cheers guys 

Oh and 2 phrases for ya 
'finishing the fight'
and
(if you're patient)
'Ok, ask away'



Which doesn't give anything away at all


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> .....And Â£500 worth of surround system... (now )


Did you get your lead and optical sorted then DIRY? :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

sort of (thank you!)

Ended up with a Mad Catz connector (cos I'm an impatient person at heart, can't be bothered with this 'wait for the postman' malarky)

Now Scarting from my Xbox to my video, then scart video to TV (cos I ran out of Scart Ins on my TV).
Optical link from my Xbox to my surround sound 

Which is all good, cos it cleans up the TV (Used to have 3 jack plugs going into the *front* AV sockets)

The minor bunner is that the surround sound is insisting that the input is only stereo, so I've got pretend 5.1

But it's still good 

PS - I've had a friend request from 'ED nnn' - (name changed slightly just in case )
Anyone in here?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well if it Optically connected there's no reason why its only reading Stereo, unless you need to go into the menu and manually set it to optical which you have to on most systems.



Don't I Recognise You? said:


> sort of (thank you!)
> 
> Ended up with a Mad Catz connector (cos I'm an impatient person at heart, can't be bothered with this 'wait for the postman' malarky)
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I wanted to wait until I had played them both a bit more...

Single player Halo 2 is great. However multiplayer I far prefer counter-strike. It has a much stronger atmosphere about it and you can really get 'in character' because it is set now - until some 8 year old starts talking to you on the headset tha tis.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Dubcat said:


> until some 8 year old starts talking to you on the headset tha tis.


Anyone would have thought it was designed for them..... :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

jonah said:


> Well if it Optically connected there's no reason why its only reading Stereo, unless you need to go into the menu and manually set it to optical which you have to on most systems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers (again) jonah - will play further tomorrow 

Dubcat - yep :? Multi player Halo - s'ok. I guess :?

I still seem to be getting killed with a single shot, but emptying an entire clip into someone and they still keep on coming 

But - in the 5 mins whilst I waited for a 'best possible game!' to be found I read the scrolling messages - apparenty you can invite your friends to a 'party' and stay together as you jump round between games....


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Dubcat - yep :? Multi player Halo - s'ok. I guess :?
> 
> I still seem to be getting killed with a single shot, but emptying an entire clip into someone and they still keep on coming


Yeah Halo 2 Multiplayer is a bit dissappointing for me. It's good, but it:
a) takes too long to get into matchmaking games
b) if you have just a couple of mates who play XBOX live then you're pretty unlilkely to be able to get into a game with them

and like you say DIRY, I seem to shoot people for bloody ages and they don't die - and yet I die easily. The only thing I know is gonna kill people quick is the rocket launcher or the covenant energy sword !!

CS still rules, no question.

Damian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Halo 2 Online Strategy Guide

Unlockable: Foundation Multilplayer Map (w/ Glitch) 
Unlock the hidden Foundation level by completing the single player campaign on any difficulty. Due to a serious glitch in the game (and one that will not be corrected), you will need to do the following to unlock the Foundation map for a specific profile: 
Start a co-op game with a profile with access to the last episode (The Great Journey) and a completely fresh profile (i.e., one that has not even started the campaign game).

Fight to through the last episode until the players need to board Banshees to progress.

Have the new profile player perform a barrel roll (both directions) and a Loop-the-loop (stick down and A button).

Complete the game as usual and the new profile will have access to the Foundation Map. Since profiles may be renamed, you can delete your old profile and rename your new profile w/ the new map.

Submitted by - mortisguy 
Unlockable: Blind Mode 
At the beginning of the episode Outskirts, go through the first opening but do not head down the ramp. Instead, jump up onto the flourescent lamps over the doorway. From there, you can jump-crouch-jump onto the sloped roof to the left (jump and hold the crouch button at the peak of the jump to get onto the ledge).

Once on the rooftop, look for a narrow alleyway directly to your left. At the end of the alleyway are some grenades and a skull. Picking up the skull (hold the X button) will unlock blind mode, which removes all traces of your HUD. 
Submitted by - SeeManz 
Hint: Destroy the Ghost 
Facing the Ghost from behind, to the left, behind the left wing is an alien gas tank shaped like a circle. It's only on the left side. Shoot it 3 times with pistol or 1 time with the shotgun and say good bye to it. 
Submitted by - mark_salkauski 
Hint: Tank Weak Spots 
The two tanks in Halo 2 have different weaks spots (and strong points). The human Scorpion tank has a turret that is almost invincible; it's naturally vulnerable in the body and the four tread motors (which count against its hull integrity).

The alien Covenant Wraith has a very strong glacis (the front armored bulge where the pilot is). Consequently, it has a very weak rear.

Rockets affect both tanks as if the weakest facing is used, meaning two shots will knock out any tank. 
Submitted by - caboose_bungel 
Hint: Vehicle HWP Shot Table 
Number of shots to destroy a vehicle: 
Ghost - rocket x1, gauss x1, grenade x1, sniper rifle x8 
Spectre - rocket x1, gauss x2, grenade x2, shotgun x6 (close) 
Warthog - rocket x1, gauss x2, grenade x2, shotgun x6 (close) 
Wraith - rocket x2, gauss x3 (front), gauss x2 (back), grenade x13, tank shot x2 
Scorpion - rocket x2, gauss x4 (body/tread), grenade x15, tank shot x2 
Banshee - rocket x1, tank shot x1, shotgun x6, brute shot x4 (impact)

Submitted by - HALO-IGN IS GOD 
Hint: Reset Thy Ammo 
Expended all your ammo at the end of one stage and don't have enough to muscle past the start of the next one? Save and quit your game -- provided you acutally unlocked a new stage on the Stage Select, you can head back into your campaign (via stage select) and get a fresh batch of pre-assigned weapons for Master Chief.

Co-op players already know from the first game that your partner and you can kill one another (one a time) to restart with an initial ammo load when you started the stage.

All Weapons Multiplayer mode
Go up to an Elite with a sword, and kill him by hit him with a machine gun. Once you have killed him go on until you get to the next checkpoint. Once have got a checkpoint turn your Xbox off and then on again. When you go back on to that level again you will have all the weapons there are.

How to turn invisible with a shild.
Fined two items one is blue that is the one to make you invisible and the other is red that gives you a shild.

Turn Him Into A Clown
When faced with the enemy tank, turn to the left 4 times and then press A, X, Y, Black. Your player will now turn into a 'Bo-Bo' type clown.

Unlock Levels
The cheats these other fools have submitted are obviously garbage and made up. You can unlock the foundation MP map by finishing campaign mode on easy. there are also two other maps to unlock: Marathon and Conclusion. Try finishing harder campaign modes to unlock these levels.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Some of the above may be duplicated...

http://www.gamewinners.com/xbox/Halo2-a.htm
http://www.gamewinners.com/xbox/Halo2-b.htm
http://www.gamewinners.com/xbox/Halo2-c.htm
http://www.gamewinners.com/xbox/Halo2-d.htm
http://www.gamewinners.com/xbox/Halo2-e.htm

I generally keep an eye on the latest cheats for Lou's kids... seeing as I'm not into gaming... yet :wink:


----------

